# definicion de jucuz



## byny4

la verdad no se usar bien este medio pero ojala  alguien me pueda ayudar tiene ke ver con derecho y esta en latin (jucuz)


----------



## Outsider

"Jucuz" no me parece una palabra latina. ¿Puede darnos más contexto?


----------



## byny4

pues me dejaro investigar sobre esa palabra estudio derecho solo eso me dijero jucuz o jucus


----------



## byny4

Outsider said:


> "Jucuz" no me parece una palabra latina. ¿Puede darnos más contexto?


estoy estudiando derecho y me dejaron investigar sobre esa palabra jucuz o jucus solo asi sin mas referencias


----------



## Flaminius

byny4 said:


> Estoy estudiando derecho y me dejaron investigar sobre esa palabra jucuz o jucus solo asi sin mas referencias.



Hello *byny4*,
...and welcome to the WR fora.  

I am replying in English because I don't understand Spanish.

As a language forum, we make a point of writing correctly, which includes proper capitalisation and punctuation.  Please take a look at the corrections above.

Now, I am wondering if your _jucuz_ is a typo of _cujus_.  If my assumption is supported, then you are referring to a Latin possessive relative pronoun; on a par with the English "whose."

Flam


----------



## Loob

¿Podría ser "jus" o "justus", byny4?

Loob


----------



## alexacohen

byny4 said:


> Pues me dejaron investigar sobre esa palabra; estudio derecho. Solo eso me dijeron, jucuz o jucus


 
You are stydying Law. If someone (your tutor, or teacher, I assume) said something to you, I find quite difficult to believe that it was only one word.

Estás estudiando Derecho. Incluso si alguien (tu tutor, o tu profesor, supongo) te ha dicho algo, es difícil de creer que haya sido una sola palabra.

Context, please?


----------



## jairobarber

Creo que te has equivocado de palabra. No aparece por ningún lado si las buscas en Google. Dínosla bien y buscaremos la definición.


----------

